# BBQ Book



## ddog27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a 4 hour plane flight to Georgia next week and I want to pick up a book to read on the plane. I was thinking about picking up a book about my favorite subject, BBQ! Any suggestions? I already have most of Paul Kirks books including his new one. Please let me know if you have any reccomendations. Thanks!
 :HAT:


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 14, 2005)

Try this 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... 3?v=glance

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 14, 2005)

BBQ USA by Steve Raichlen  - Great recipes and history of famous BBQ landmarks.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

Legends of Texas BBQ - Rob Walsh

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

North Carolina BBQ: Flavored By Time - Bob Garner

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

Smoke N Spice (The Jamisons)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

How To Grill (S. Raichlen)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

BBQ Bible  (S. Raichlen)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

Paul Kirks Championship Barbecue

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/ ... 15-4038404

All these books are great and you'll use them often.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 15, 2005)

Better watch out someone has already got your idea.  This weeks BBQ with Bobby Flay episode was titled Crazy Q.  One of the segments was on a BBQ joint in Roswell, New Mexico (You know the place where the aliens supposedly crashed) called Alien BBQ.  The owner supposedly has enlisted the aid of one of the aliens who has given him a device that can cook a rack of ribs in 10 seconds.  Now that's fast and right up Bobby Flays lane!  They also had another segment on solar powered BBQ (I can't remember where but probably California) and the guy claims his Q is superior to anything cooked over wood.  I've heard of Sun Tea, now its Sun Q.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually, I know quite a bit...born and raised in NY!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 16, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> I meant New York City. I have a friend from the Bronx and his idea of BBQ is a hamburger grilled on a gas grill with barbeque sauce.



His name isn't Bobby Flay is it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

=D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> nshaw65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 =D>  =D>  =D>  Classic... Post is straying... Throw Flay under the bus.  =D>  =D>  =D> 

I luvs ya Kloset.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Meet our next Moderator, folks!  =D>  I can't wait!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 18, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Actually, I know quite a bit...born and raised in NY!!



Where in NY? And don't go and tell me Westren, NY! [-X  #-o


----------

